# Μουφιστορήματα: Πόσες μούφες υπάρχουν τελικά στα ελληνικά και από πού τις φέραμε;



## drsiebenmal (Aug 11, 2011)

_Ο κυρ-Στέλιος, γείτονας, φίλος και επισκευαστής των πάντων είχε περάσει τις προάλλες για μια μικροεπισκευή στα υδραυλικά. Ο κυρ-Στέλιος έχει μανία με τη γλώσσα και από τότε που έμαθε ότι ασχολούμαι με τέτοια θέματα, με ρωτάει διάφορα, συζητάει, διαβάζει στο ίντερνετ, έχει μάθει και παρακολουθεί ανελλιπώς τον Σαραντάκο και τη Λεξιλογία και όλα τα σχετικά.

Μόλις τέλειωσε λοιπόν την επισκευή στη βρύση (λίγο καννάβι ήθελε στις συνδέσεις, τίποτε σπουδαίο, αφορμή για επίσκεψη και κουβέντα περισσότερο), με κοίταξε με το βλέμμα «σήμερα σε έχω στο τσεπάκι» και με ρώτησε:

«Εσύ πού ξέρεις τα πολλά κι ο νους σου κατεβάζει, από πού μας ήρθε στα ελληνικά η *μούφα*; Αυτό το συνδετικό ντε, ανάμεσα στις σωλήνες, εκεί που έβαλα το καννάβι;»

«Μηχανικός είμαι, κυρ-Στέλιο», του είπα, «και ξέρω και γερμανικά από πάνω. Φυσικά από το γερμανικό, *Muffe*, που σημαίνει το ίδιο πράγμα.»

«Σε τσάκωσα», μου είπε θριαμβευτικά. «Το λεξικό που με στέλνεις κάθε φορά στο ίντερνετ (εννοεί το ΛΚΝ) δεν μιλάει για τίποτε γερμανικά. Για αγγλικά και γαλλικά λέει. Την πάτησες, κι εσύ κι η φιλενάδα σου η Μέρκελ. Άντε τώρα να μελετήσεις και θα περάσω μεθαύριο, να φτιάξεις καφέ, να σε εξετάσω...»

Και με έστειλε καλοκαιριάτικα να κάνω τον αστυνόμο Μουφίνη..._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 11, 2011)

*Μούφες: Στα υδραυλικά του Όθωνα και της Αμαλίας;*

Διαπιστώνει (για λογαριασμό του κάθε μάστορα) το 1905 ο *Μανόλης Τριανταφυλλίδης* στο πρώτο του έργο: _Ξενηλασία ή ισοτέλεια; Μελέτη περί των ξένων λέξεων της Νέας Ελληνικής_ (βρίσκεται στον 1ο τόμο των Απάντων του): _[...]δεν θα του γίνουν σαφέστερα το παξιμάδι, το κασκαβάλι, οι μάσκουλες, οι κοτσάδες, η *μούφα* και ο μακαράς μετατρεπόμενα εις περικόχλιον, εφηλίδα, γιγγλύμους, ζευκτήρας, *σύνδεσμον* και πολύσπαστον[...]_

Ορίστε την, λοιπόν: η *μούφα*.






Το σκίτσο της εδώ είναι από το βιβλίο του *Λάζαρου Λαζαρίδη* _Υδραυλικές εγκαταστάσεις_ (Α' έκδοση 1980), από τη Βιβλιοθήκη Τεχνικού και Επαγγελματικού Λυκείου (Γ' Λυκείου) των εκδόσεων του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου (περίοδος 1977-1999).

(Παρεμπιπτόντως από το βιβλίο αυτό μαθαίνουμε ότι υπάρχει και η _αριστερή μούφα_:
_Η *αριστερή μούφα* είναι απλή μούφα που διαφέρει στο ότι έχει τα μισά σπειρώματά της δεξιά και τα άλλα μισά αριστερά, Έτσι, όταν στρέφεται η μούφα προς τη μία φορά, βιδώνει και στα δύο άκρα των σωλήνων._)

Ώρα τώρα για τα λεξικά. Σύμφωνα με το ΕΛΝΕΓ: *μούφα* είναι «είδος σωλήνα» μεταφορά του γερμ. _Muffe_, μτφ. χρήση τού αρσ. _Muff_ «γούνινο γάντι», που συνδ. με αγγλ. _muff_ και ολλ. _mof_.

Ωραία. Από τα γερμανικά. Αυτό που ήξερα. Κι αυτό που είναι και το λογικό. Διότι, ποιος έφερε στην Ελλάδα υδραυλικές εγκαταστάσεις για τρεχούμενο νερό μέσα στα σπίτια, με μεταλλικούς σωλήνες (μολυβένιους ή σιδερένιους), την τεχνολογία των αρχών του 19ου αιώνα; Μα ο Όθωνας και οι Βαυαροί του, αμέσως μετά την επανάσταση, για τα ανάκτορα και τα σπίτια των αυλικών.

Χρησιμοποιούσαν ήδη οι Γερμανοί τον όρο Muffe στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1830; Βεβαίως, ορίστε και η απόδειξη χάρη στα γκουγκλοβιβλία: Η μούφα αναφέρεται στον δεύτερο τόμο του βιβλίου Handbuch der theoretischen und praktischen Wasserbaukunst (Εγχειρίδιο της θεωρητικής και πρακτικής υδραυλικής), που έχει κυκλοφορήσει το 1829 και στο οποίο γίνεται ακριβής περιγραφή της συνδεσμολογίας των σωλήνων με μούφες (ο πρώτος τόμος του εγχειριδίου κυκλοφόρησε το 1826). Και η ωραία σύμπτωση: Το γκουγκλοβιβλίο που έχει αποτυπωθεί ψηφιακά προέρχεται από τη Βαυαρική βιβλιοθήκη του Μονάχου. :)

Και στο ΛΚΝ; Μα... η έκπληξη που μου ετοίμασε ο κυρ-Στέλιος:

μούφα η [múfa] Ο25α : μικρός σωλήνας που χρησιμοποιείται για να ενώσει δύο άλλους συνεχόμενους.
[ίσως αγγλ. _muff_ ή γαλλ. _mouffle -α_ αναλ. προς το βάνα]


Πώς είναι δυνατό; Ιδίως το αγγλικό μού φαίνεται δύσκολο. Δεν θα είχε γίνει μάφα ή μάφι ή μάφο; Και σαν πότε να μπήκε από τα αγγλικά η συγκεκριμένη ορολογία στα ελληνικά; Και γιατί η μούφα από τα αγγλικά και η βάνα από τα γαλλικά; Όχι ότι αποκλείεται, βέβαια, αλλά γιατί; Επειδή οι σωλήνες είναι σε ίντσες; Μα οι σωλήνες είναι παντού σε ίντσες.

Το γαλλικό πάλι, είναι πιο ζόρικο. Έχει κι αυτό τις δυσκολίες του, βέβαια: Πρώτα-πρώτα, ότι η γαλλική προέλευση δεν εξηγεί πού, πώς και γιατί χάνεται το λάμδα: Εντάξει, άντε να γίνει το _moufle_ (παρεμπ, σωστό είναι με ένα f) _*μούφλα_· η μούφα πώς θα προκύψει από εκεί; Δεν είναι δα ότι έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα εκφοράς με μπούφλες, βάφλες, παντό/ούφλες κλπ.

Μετά, από πού προκύπτει ότι η εισαγωγή της μούφας ακολούθησε χρονικά την εισαγωγή της βάνας; Γιατί να μη συνέβη το αντίστροφο; Ποιο από τα δύο τεχνολογικά εξαρτήματα μπήκε πρώτο στα ελληνικά;

Επιστροφή στις _Υδραυλικές εγκαταστάσεις_ του Λαζαρίδη να δούμε τι λέει για τη βάν(ν)α -τη γράφει έτσι, με την παλιά γραφή. Εκεί μαθαίνουμε ότι _το κλείσιμό τους γίνεται με την ολίσθηση κάποιου δίσκου κάθετα προς τη ροή που οδηγείται από κάποιο βάκτρο_ και ότι χρησιμοποιούνται _για μεγάλες διαμέτρους, δηλαδή πάνω από 1,25", ιδιαίτερα δε στα πυροσβεστικά δίκτυα._

Να από εκεί και το πορτέτο μιας βάνας:





Η εντύπωσή μου είναι λοιπόν ότι η βάνα πρέπει να μπήκε στα ελληνικά μετά από τη μούφα. Η βάνα βρίσκεται σε δίκτυα ύδρευσης με μεγάλη παροχή και αυτά, αναμφισβήτητα, εγκαταστάθηκαν στην Ελλάδα πολύ αργότερα από τις υδραυλικές εγκαταστάσεις των ανακτόρων και των σπιτιών των αυλικών του Όθωνα που, αν θυμάμαι καλά, αντλούσαν νερό από πηγάδια.

_«Γι' αυτό, λοιπόν», είπα την άλλη μέρα στον κυρ-Στέλιο, «χωρίς να έχω τα στοιχεία να το αποδείξω --θέλει πολύ ψάξιμο για να εντοπίσεις το ακριβές χρονολόγιο-- εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι η μούφα ήρθε από τα γερμανικά. Μάλλον όχι από τα αγγλικά και μάλλον ούτε από τα γαλλικά.

«Επομένως, μούφα η προσπάθειά μου να σε τυλίξω;», μου χαμογέλασε πονηρά.

«Α, όχι, κυρ-Στέλιο, αυτή είναι άλλη μούφα. Εντελώς άλλο πράγμα, φρέσκο-φρέσκο. Αλλά για την άλλη μούφα, θα κεράσεις εσύ τον καφέ, αύριο...»_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2011)

*Μούφες: Σκότες, μανσέτες και παραμύθια*

_«Άντε, λοιπόν! Όλη τη Μάγχη αποφάσισες να κολυμπήσεις σήμερα;», μου φώναξε από τη βεράντα του ο κυρ-Στέλιος μόλις με είδε να γυρίζω από το πρωινό μου μπανάκι --γιατί, δεν νομίζω να το είπα, αλλά οι συζητήσεις αυτές γίνονται παρά θιν' αλός, άντε λίγο παραμέσα, στον αττικό παραθεριστικό οικισμό όπου βρισκόμαστε.

«Βάλε τον καφέ κι έρχομαι!»

Λίγα (σχετικό είναι αυτό) λεπτά αργότερα, ανέβαινα στη βεράντα με το λαπιτόπι ανά χείρας.

«Τι το 'φερες κι αυτό, για να με παραμυθιάσεις με τις μούφες σου καλύτερα;», κορόιδεψε ο κυρ-Στέλιος.

«Μπα, για να μην μπερδευτώ με τις υπόλοιπες μούφες που θέλω να σου δείξω πρώτα. Αλλά κυρίως, για να σου δείξω μια υπέροχη εικόνα μούφας σωληνώσεων, από την ποδηλατοποιία, που βρήκα σε ένα από αυτά το παλιά γερμανικά λεξικά που με ξελασπώνουν κάθε τόσο.»

«Που ποιος ξέρει πώς την λένε στα ελληνικά, αφού ως γνωστόν εδώ δεν είμαστε ικανοί ούτε ποδήλατο να φτιάξουμε...»

«Μην το λες, τουλάχιστον συναρμολογούμε», του απάντησα και του έδειξα τη μούφα ποδηλάτων που είχα εντοπίσει (λεξικό Meyers, 1905).






«Πάμε λοιπόν στις μούφες ίσον παραμύθια, σαν αυτή που μας έλεγε ο άλλος την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα για τη σύνταξη του αρχηγού του στόλου;»

«Μισό λεπτό, να σου δείξω πρώτα κάνα-δυο άλλες μούφες που βρήκα στο ψάξιμο.»_

Το πρώτο εύρημα είναι από άρθρο του Κώστα Καραποτόσογλου από τα Ελληνικά, τ.55, έκδοση της Εταιρείας Μακεδονικών Σπουδών για τα _Γλωσσικά της Μυκόνου_, όπου εξετάζει υλικό από το _Ιστορικό λεξικό του μυκονιάτικου ιδιώματος_, έργο του Στ. Μάνεση, και το _Χρηστικό λεξικό του ιδιώματος της Μυκόνου_, έργο του Π. Κουσουθανά. Όλο το άρθρο σε pdf εδώ: http://media.ems.gr/ekdoseis/ellinika/Ellinika_55_1/ekd_peel_55_1_Karapotosoglou.pdf

Εκεί, σε έναν κατάλογο με λέξεις μυκονιάτικες, έχουμε:

Η λ. _μούφα_, η, προσδιορίζεται ως σκόdα, το σκοινί που δένομε το πανί στη μάπα, το χαλκά της κουπαστής ή _μούφα βιδωτή_, ενώ στην τεχνική νεοελληνική ορολογία ορίζεται [Ι. Χαραλάμπης, Τεχνικόν και γενικόν αγγλοελληνικόν και ελληνοαγγλικόν λεξικόν, Αθήναι, χ.χ. σ.242] ως: _pipe-coupling_ (=σύνδεσμος σωλήνων), _pipe-union_ (= ένωση σωλήνων, ρακόρ) και προέρχεται από το αγγλικό _muff _= χιτώνιον, μανσόν, μανίκι,_ muff-coupling_ = ζεύξις δια χιτωνίου, σύνδεσμος μανσόν, πρβ. Και το ιταλ. _mùffola _= muffle, _mùffola di giunzione_ = junction box (= κιβώτιο διανομής, κιβώτιο συνδεσμολογίας).


Η _σκόdα_ στην πρώτη ερμηνεία είναι, βέβαια, η γνωστή στη ναυτική ορολογία *σκότα* (από ιταλ. _scotta_, στα αγγλικά sheet). Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να ερευνήσει κανείς πώς εμφανίστηκε και επικράτησε στη Μύκονο αυτή η εκδοχή. Πιθανότερο φαίνεται από το ιταλικό _mùffola_, αλλά γεννιέται το ερώτημα γιατί ειδικά εκεί δεν επικράτησε η _scotta_.

Όσο για την ερμηνεία από αγγλική προέλευση, νομίζω ότι ούτε εδώ βρίσκω την απάντηση στο πότε, πώς και γιατί. Ότι ένα αγγλοελληνικό τεχνικό λεξικό προκρίνει την ερμηνεία από τον αγγλικό όρο, ιδιαίτερα όταν κυκλοφορεί σε εποχή που δεν υπάρχουν τα σύγχρονα μεγάλα γενικά λεξικά, δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργο.

Η επόμενη αναφορά που βρήκα για μούφες είναι στο _Λεξικό της ελληνικής αργκό_ του 1999 (Β΄ μέρος), που δίνει:

*μούφα* = (α) καλό ταίριασμα. Από τη μούφα, την ελαστική κορδέλα που μπαίνει σε διάφορες συναρμολογήσεις στις μηχανές και στα αυτοκίνητα. Στα ιταλικά λένε μούφα το φαρδύ μέρος από τα δύο μπουριά που συναρμολογούνται. β) η ψευδεπίγραφη υπόθεση, η μαϊμού. Απαξιωτικός χαρακτηρισμός υπόθεσης ή προσώπου.


Διάλειμμα για βαθιά ανάσα. Ξανακοιτάζουμε τον πρώτο ορισμό. Η μούφα, _ελαστική κορδέλα_ (άσε το _καλό ταίριασμα_); Μα δεν λέμε _μανσέτες_ αυτά τα εύκαμπτα συνδετικά; Από το _μανσόν_ (γαλλ. _manchon_), το κυλινδρικό κάλυμμα των χεριών που φορούσαν οι κυρίες για να ζεσταίνουν τα χέρια τους;






Ναι, από το ίδιο μανσόν που ονομάζεται στα αγγλικά (και στα γερμανκά!) *muff*!

Και _«στα ιταλικά λένε μούφα το φαρδύ μέρος από τα δύο μπουριά που συναρμολογούνται»_; Δεν μπορώ να το αμφισβητήσω, αλλά εγώ βρίσκω _muffa_ στα ιταλικά τη μούχλα. Περίεργο και ενδιαφέρον. (wiki, εικόνες).

Αυτό που όμως μας ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο από το λήμμα σε αυτό το λεξικό είναι ο δεύτερος ορισμός: _η ψευδεπίγραφη υπόθεση, η μαϊμού. Απαξιωτικός χαρακτηρισμός υπόθεσης ή προσώπου_

Είναι η μούφα που έχει γεμίσει τον γκούγκλη. Δεν το πιστεύετε; Ορίστε, μια αναζήτηση για μούφα OR μούφες:
Τα αποτελέσματα ξεπερνάνε το εκατομμύριο (γκουγκλοεκατομμύριο, έστω). Τι είναι η Ελλάδα; Ο παράδεισος των υδραυλικών; Η χώρα των άξιων επιγόνων του Ευπαλίνου, του Αρχιμήδη, του Ήρωνα του Αλεξανδρινού; Φυσικά και όχι.

Το πολύ μεγάλο μέρος από αυτό το εκατομμύριο (ή όσο είναι, τέλος πάντων, άντε να βγάλεις άκρη με τον γκούγκλη) δεν έχει σχέση με μηχανολογικά. Είναι άρθρα που χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη μούφα με τη δεύτερη σημασία του _Λεξικού της αργκό_. Ή περίπου με τη σημασία αυτή. Επειδή, καταπώς φαίνεται, άλλοι ιστότοποι δίνουν διαφορετικούς, αν και παρεμφερείς ορισμούς. Π.χ., το slang.gr δίνει:

*μούφα*: _Μάπα, πίπα, κόφα, κακής ποιότητας, κακών προδιαγραφών, κακής αποτελεσματικότητας. Κάτι είναι μούφα όταν είναι ψεύτικο ή φτιαχτό ή δεν είναι καλό._

Άλλη ποικιλία σε σχετικό ποστ στο Φέισμπουκ.

Νομίζω όμως ότι, γενικά, μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε και να συνοψίσουμε τη συγκεκριμένη σημασία της μούφας σε κάτι το ψεύτικο, το πλαστό, το δήθεν· σε μια υπόθεση που μυρίζει άσχημα ή μοιάζει παραμυθένια, μουσαντένια.

Λοιπόν: Το πιο εντυπωσιακό είναι (αν και θα έπρεπε να το υποψιαστούμε και από τη χαλαρότητα στον ορισμό και από το ότι μια λέξη της τρέχουσας καθημερινότητας συμπεριλαμβανόταν ακόμη και το 1999 μόνο σε λεξικό της αργκό) ότι η λέξη, με αυτή τη σημασία της είναι φρέσκια. Δεν το πιστεύετε; Ορίστε τι απομένει από το ένα εκατομμύριο γκουγκλοευρήματα όταν σταματήσουμε την αναζήτηση δέκα χρόνια πριν από σήμερα:

Ελάχιστα ευρήματα με τη σημασία αυτή, ουσιαστικά από το 2002 και μετά. (Κάποια που μοιάζουν παλιά, δεν είναι. Θέλει προσοχή!) Η λέξη με αυτή τη σημασία δεν πρέπει να είναι παλιότερη από τη δεκαετία του 1990.

Υπάρχει όμως και άλλο ωραίο. Από πού προήλθε αυτή η σημασία της μούφας; Άγνωστο. Συνήθως, η προέλευση των λέξεων της αργκό μπορεί να εντοπιστεί. Εδώ όχι. Τουλάχιστον δεν τα κατάφερα εγώ και μόνο υποθέσεις μπόρεσα να κάνω, οπότε τις συγκέντρωσα εδώ (χωρίς αξιολογική σειρά, στην τύχη) και περιμένω σχόλια, εμπνεύσεις και νέα ευρήματα:

(α) από τα φούμαρα > φούμες («μάσες, ξάπλες, φούμες») > μούφες
(β) από το μούσι, «βελτιωτικά»: μούσι λέει η παλιά γενιά, μούφα η σημερινή
(γ) από το ηχομιμητικό «μουφ, μουφ» της μυρωδιάς. Ο Ευγ. Τριβιζάς γράφει, π.χ., στα _Τρία μικρά λυκάκια_, 1993 (όπου ο Ρούνι-Ρούνι, το ύπουλο κακό γουρούνι φυσάει και ξεφυσάει για να γκρεμίσει το σπίτι που μένουν τα τρία λυκάκια): _Μουφ, μουφ!! μύριζε και μουφ-μουφ-μουφ ξαναμύριζε..._
(δ) από το ιταλικό muffa = μούχλα που είδαμε, ίσως μέσω Επτανήσων (όπου όμως, καταπώς φαίνεται δεν χρησιμοποιείται) ή Ελλήνων φοιτητών ή ξέρω γω πώς
(ε) από συνδυασμούς των προηγουμένων: π.χ. Ο μάγκας υδραυλικός ακούει τον Ιταλό τουρίστα να διαμαρτύρεται για μούχλα: «Muffa, muffa!» και του απαντάει «Τι μούφες ρε και παραμύθια, εδώ έχουμε πλαστικούς σωλήνες!» (Θυμίζω: λαδί χρώμα = κάνουμε πλάκα!)


_«Τι, αυτό ήταν όλο;», με ρώτησε ο κυρ-Στέλιος. «Έτσι, χωρίς “δια ταύτα” θα καθαρίσεις νομίζεις;»
«Και τι να κάνω κυρ-Στέλιο; Αυτά βρήκα, αυτά σου είπα. Θα έρθουν άλλοι, καλύτεροι, και θα δώσουν καλύτερες απαντήσεις --αν υπάρχουν και αν τις βρουν. Κι εγώ θα περιμένω. Άντε και μεσημέριασε...»_


----------



## Marinos (Aug 12, 2011)

Κλαπ, κλαπ, κλαπ! 
(έχει κι άλλο; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2011)

Μερσί. Τι, δεν φτάνει για όλους; :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2011)

Εκπληκτικό είναι, Δόκτωρ — εύγε! :)


----------



## sarant (Aug 12, 2011)

Άψογο, περιμένουμε τη συνέχεια με αγωνία!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2011)

Μα ποια συνέχεια;


----------



## psifio (Aug 12, 2011)

Εξαιρετικό, ευχαριστούμε!

Δεν έλεγε στο τέλος "συνεχίζεται";
Προσθήκη: Άκυρο, κατάλαβα τι έγινε!


----------



## sarant (Aug 12, 2011)

Κι εγώ το έγραψα πριν πιω καφέ....


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 12, 2011)

Απίστευτο άρθρο, Doctor!


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2011)

Εκτός από το ένσημο /εύσημο, θα ήθελα να καταθέσω και την ιδέα να σε στέλνουμε πιο συχνά σε διακοπές...

Στον ορισμό της λέξης στο slang.gr, η συντακτική ομάδα έχει προσθέσει συνώνυμα με τη σημασία της (κακής) απομίμησης, όπως _γιαλαντζί, ιμιτασιόν, μαϊμού, μάρκα μ' έκαψες, μουσαντέ, μούσι, φέσι, φόλα_. 

Οβολός: *Κατάλογος με διάφορες δημοσιογραφικές μούφες*


Από τις πιο γνωστές, η περίπτωση του κορμοράνου του Περσικού Κόλπου, που μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ με τη λεζάντα-μούφα.

*The Black Cormorant, First Gulf War*
At the end of January 1991 televisions worldwide spread the tormenting images of a cormorant soaked in oil, agonizing in the waters of the Persian Gulf, blackened by the crude from the oil terminals opened by order of Saddam Hussein. That image, followed by others similar in the following days, became a symbol of the inhumanity of the Rais. Months later it resulted that those images had been shot in another country at another time: they were the testimony of another case of pollution. The ornithologists observed that in that season there were no cormorants in the Gulf, they arrive only in spring. A reporter admitted having shot other scenes of “black cormorants” with animals taken from a zoo and soaked ad hoc with oil. And, above all, in the beginning there was an incongruity: the CNN could not have filmed those scenes in Kuwait, because at that time the emirate was under Iraqi occupation and inaccessible to the western media. But nobody noticed in that period.​


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 12, 2011)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Δεν έχω ιδέα πόσες χιλιάδες χειροκροτήματα θα αρκούσαν για ένα τόσο εξαιρετικό άρθρο! Εύγε!:)


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2011)

Α, αυτό τώρα το είδα! Εύγε, δόχτορα! :up:
Υδραυλικής το ένα απ' τα οχτώ δοχτοράτα, ε; 

Για τον κυρ-Στέλιο:

La Trampa (Mufatango) - Manu Chao & Tonino Carotone






En la gran feria
de la mentira
tu eres el rey el rey de un día

En la gran feria
de la mentira
yo fui el ciego el que no sabía


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2011)

Και οι χρήσεις διευρύνονται:

[...]
β) _Ο μούφας_:

Κυριολεκτικά στον αντίποδα της καουμπόικης μπότας, βρίσκεται εκείνος που ψώνισε πατούμενο από τους κράχτες στο Μοναστηράκι. Ο μούφας, ο ψευτο-καουμπόης: ο δήθεν άντρας, αυτός που γεμίζει με άχυρο τα πανταλόνια που φοράει, μιμείται μέχρι τελευταίας λεπτομέρειας το πρωτότυπο που ποτέ δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι σε μια απελπισμένη προσπάθεια να ρίξει στάχτη στα μάτια των ανυποψίαστων και να τον χρίσουν σερίφη και σωτήρα της πόλης τους από τους σκληρούς παρανόμους.

Από άλλο νήμα της Λεξιλογίας, εδώ. (Ευχ, cougr!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2012)

Κι άλλη έννοια για τη μούφα εμφανίστηκε στη Λεξιλογία, εδώ.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 29, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια *Dr* για το εμπεριστατωμένο άρθρο!
Εγώ διασκέδασα κι άλλο, όταν έψαξα και διάβασα στο Urban Dictionary το λήμμα moof και αρκετά ακόμα που το ακολουθούσαν :lol:
Μερικά, πλησιάζουν πολύ στη λογική που χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη. (Η μεγάλη όμως ποικιλία μάλλον λειτουργεί αποπροσανατολιστικά).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2013)

Κι άλλες φρέσκες μουφοαναφορές στη Λέξι: εδώ και με κοτζάμ Μουφόνημα, εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 25, 2017)

Και μια λέξη ειδικής χρήσης, κυρίως στον χώρο του airsoft:
*μουφόπλακες *= dummy SAPI plates


----------

